# Jay and Silent Bobs home!



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Finally got some pictures up of their cage: 


























Once I get some more cash I'm going make them a second story!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

wow loads of toys! i have a cage of a simular size for roob and some1 sed it was to small i didnt think so!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I want to get bigger chages for my guys but my room right now doesn't allow for that. Once i move out (i'm going to become a vet hehe) i'm going to have a rat room! where i can get as big cages as i want and i can get in some rescues!! hehe I could get my mom to buy larger ones but i would have to move my babies out my room and theres no way i'm doing that lol


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

LoL Yeah its fits the two of them pretty good. YEAH! When me and my BF move outa here I wanted to make a rat room too...haha.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

my bf wants a ferret room hes never even had a ferret lol but im talkin him in 2 having a rat room (we do need out own place tho) my ratties are growing on him hes even talkin about buliding them a playpen/run for the garden in the summer hehe ive got another rat lover in the making mwhaha slowly rats are taking over!


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

*Raises hand as the one who said it was a tad small* It's great length wise but my point is that rats are CLIMBERS and love levels and taller cages. I like what you did to remedy that some jennie, you put up lots of hammocks AND there is one of those corner look out things. You could even probably make a small half-level or something if you tried.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

They used to have a three story. A 50 gal tank with a 2 story topper that my BF and I made. It was HUGE! But then my BF wanted the 50 gal for his Bearded Dragon and he just baught me this cage.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, that's probably a good thing since using tanks with rats is a HUGE no-no. They're extremely bad for ratties.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I want to upgrade my guys, i wanted to ask ya. Do your guys ever get out through the bars? i know they can get through some tight places. DO you ever have this problem??


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

My rats couldn't fit through those bars for the life of them! LMAO. They can't even fit their heads those there. Yes, I know tanks aren't great and its poor air circulation. It was constantly kept clean though and the boy rarley stayed at the bottom level anyways. lol they liked to stay at the very top and it was so funny cuz Bob used to sit at the top cornor and just stare at my bf who was on the computer. He would keep perfectly still and just keep his eye on him! Finally my BF would get irritated enough to pick him up and play with him haha. Bob a genius!


----------

